# Mist gebaut



## Leckerlie (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies!
Bin voll in Panik ich steh vorm Herzstillstand

Mir ist beim Autofahren was ganz doofes Passiert also:
Auf der 2 Spurigen Schnellstraße fuhr ich auf der rechten Spur und bin dann links vor einen gezogen und hab den ausversehen ganz böse geschnitten das der Bremsen musste und auch gehupt + lichthupe gemacht hat. Vor ihm war ein LKW und rechts von uns war noch ein Auto, Ich bin dann rechts rüber wo ich am rechten Auto vorbei war (auch recht eng) bin am LKW vorbei und wieder links rüber. Es war insgesamt alles sehr eng, aber nur den ersten Wagen hab ich ausversehen geschnitten.
Sieht also aus als ob ich gerast wäre, war aber nicht Absicht.

Wir standen etwas Später dann an einer Ampel, wo zwischen mir und dem geschnittenen Auto noch ein PKW war. Der den ich ausversehen geschnitten hab, stand auffällig weit links, offensichtlich um mein Auto sehen zu können und es sah so aus als ob er sich mein Kennzeichen aufgeschrieben hat...

Kann der das jetzt nur anhand des Kennzeichens zur Polizei bringen?
Meine Probezeit endet in fast genau 2 Monaten

Kennt sich einer mit sowas aus?? womit muss ich rechnen??
bin voll in Panik man, total am zittern, 2 Monate noch dann ist meine Probezeit vorbei, fuck fuck fuck!!


----------



## EvilTwin (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn er alleine war steht wohl Aussage gegen Aussage 
Würd mir ma keinen Kopp machen.


----------



## Lari (23. Februar 2011)

Keine Panik, passiert nichts.
Im Notfall Aussage gegen Aussage.


----------



## Leckerlie (23. Februar 2011)

Könnte er theoretisch nicht auch die anderen Kennzeichen notiert haben und diese dann quasi als Zeugen ran holen?

Klingt voll dämlich alles aber ich hab echt schiss, bin so hibbelig grade, ich komm nicht mehr klar, google liefert mir keine ergebnisse !!


----------



## Lari (23. Februar 2011)

Nein, wird er nicht.
Mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd 

Es ist nichts passiert. Und sollte da wirklich was kommen einfach sagen, er war zu schnell, so dass du ihn im Rückspiegel falsch eingeschätzt hast.


----------



## EvilTwin (23. Februar 2011)

Und die können dann mit absoluter sicherheit sagen das du das Auto gefahren bist ??
Bleib mal locker und spinn dir nichts zusammen.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Februar 2011)

also irgendwie check ich deine beschreibung nicht so richtig.
heisst das jetzt du hast den LKW rechts überholt?
ich frag das weil bei uns ist auf der schnellstrasse rechtsüberholen verboten.


----------



## tonygt (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habs geschaft nachdem ich 2 Monate meinen Führerschein hatte über eine Rote Ampel zu fahren hinter der Tollerweise ein Blitzer Stand. Wir haben dann das Verfahren solang hinaus gezögert bis die Frist vorbei war und das ganze Verjährt war.
Also von daher einfach gucken was sich ergibt im Zweifelsfall den Anwalt deines Vertrauens aufsuchen und sehen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Februar 2011)

Solange niemand veletzt wurde oder ein Wagen zu schaden gekommen ist, musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.
Nimm es dir zu Herzen und sei beim Autofahren vorsichtiger. Es geht ja nicht nur um Probezeiten und Führerscheine sondern um deine Sicherheit und die von anderen Menschen


----------



## mmm79 (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe auch mal aus versehen jemanden geschnitten, das war in Graz (Österreich).
Der hat mich tatsächlich angezeigt, und ich durfte zahlen (glaub es war ca. 30-50 Euro)
Irgendwie is sowas aber lächerlich.
Wenn ich jeden anzeigen würde der mich geschnitten hat ...

Du musst schon viel Pech haben um auf so jemanden zu treffen, denk ich mal.
Der Polizist bei dem ich bezahlt hab fand das auch recht merkwürdig.


----------



## Lari (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finds merkwürdig, dass du gezahlt hast 
Ich würde da erstmal nach Beweisen fragen. Gibt es keine, du musst aber zahlen: Gegenanzeige wegen dem gleichen Grund


----------



## Leckerlie (23. Februar 2011)

EvilTwin schrieb:


> Und die können dann mit absoluter sicherheit sagen das du das Auto gefahren bist ??



wahrscheinlich nicht.. trotzdem wäre es kacke wenn das was ins Haus flattert, meine Eltern wären nicht erfreut.. Ich wurd mal geblitzt und daraus wurde schon theater gemacht...



bkeleanor schrieb:


> heisst das jetzt du hast den LKW rechts überholt?



Naja das ist ne ganz eigenartige Stelle, es ist quasi eine ewig lange richtungsspur, aber wenn man so will hab ich den LKW rechts überholt glaube ich, ich wollte eig rechts runter aber hab mich umentschieden anders zu fahren und bin dann doch nach links, das war ganz spät grade noch bevor die linie durchgezogen wurde



Lari schrieb:


> Es ist nichts passiert. Und sollte da wirklich was kommen einfach sagen, er war zu schnell, so dass du ihn im Rückspiegel falsch eingeschätzt hast.


 
Aber ich war ja selber auch zu schnell dann


----------



## Lari (23. Februar 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Aber ich war ja selber auch zu schnell dann



Da du nach links ausscheren wolltest zum Überholen noch nicht 
Kommt immer drauf an, wie du es schilderst


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Februar 2011)

Menno. Als ich die Überschrift sah, ging ich davon aus, dass Du in einem Einkaufszentrum voll in die Menschenmenge gebrettert bist oder dass Du wenigstens einen Hund erwischt hast. Aber du bist halt einfach nur scheiße gefahren und es ist nix Schlimmes passiert. Was soll die Polizei denn Deiner Meinung nach machen, wenn da jetzt einer anruft und sagt, dass ihn einer mit Deinem Kennzeichen aufm Auto geschnitten hat?


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Jopp- bin auch mit einer grösseren Erwartungshaltung an den Thread gegangen 

Aber rein rechtlich mein ich, dass er von dem anderen angezeigt werden kann und die Polizei dem dann natürlich nachgehen muss (Nötigung). Bezweifle allerdings stark, das dann etwas passiert .


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Februar 2011)

EvilTwin schrieb:


> Und die können dann mit absoluter sicherheit sagen das du das Auto gefahren bist ??
> Bleib mal locker und spinn dir nichts zusammen.



Niemand muss beweisen, dass du wirklich gefahren bist und der Anzeiger braucht auch sicher keinen Zeugen. Die Anzeige allein reicht bereits, da davon ausgegangen wird, dass niemand einen fremden Menschen grundlos anzeigen würde. Die Sache mit dem tatsächlichen Fahrer kann man vergessen, außer man fährt einen Geschäftswagen, in dem Fall genießt der Fahrer "Immunität". Es sei denn natürlich er wird direkt von der Polizei angehalten.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Solange niemand veletzt wurde oder ein Wagen zu schaden gekommen ist, musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


Na das ist ja mal ne Aussage. 
Meinst Du allen Ernstes, wenn keines der beiden Dinge zutrifft, kommst Du im ungünstigsten Falle straffrei davon? 
Das nenn' ich mal naiv.

Beispiel: 
1x mit Auto in der Stadt über rote Ampel -> 1 Monat Fahrverbot + Punkt(e) in Flensburg(?)
1x als Fußgänger über die rote Ampel -> Punkt in Flensburg + (?)
Und das mit dem Fahrverbot und die Aufschiebung (z.B. zum Urlaub) wurde enorm erschwert.

Wobei Du in diesem Fall Recht hast. 

*Zu dem Thema:*

Ich steige ehrlich gesagt bei der Überholaktion auch nicht ganz durch.
Erst sagst Du, Du hast wen geschnitten - dann war auf einmal ein LkW noch dazwischen.

Mit dem Hinundher Überholen solltest Du vorsichtiger sein.
Wie schon gesagt ist es nur begrenzt erlaubt, rechts zu "überholen".

Ansonsten brauchst Du Dir, denke ich, nicht so sehr Sorgen machen.
Selbst wenn sie an der Ampel Nummern aufgeschrieben haben (wegen Zeugen).
Die an der Ampel waren ja wohl nicht bei den Überholvorgängen dabei, oder?

Einzig Pech könnte sein, wenn Du z.B. ne Zivilstreife geschnitten hast -
oder der Geschnittene ganz pingelig ist.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ... , außer man fährt einen Geschäftswagen, in dem Fall genießt der Fahrer "Immunität".


Wie meinst Du das jetzt mit der Immunität?
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
Mein, jeder Fahrer ist verantwortlich für seinen Fahrstil - egal, ob privat, geschäftlich oder "Bonze"^^.

greetz


----------



## Leckerlie (23. Februar 2011)

Naja ich war schon immer etwas paranoid.. wahrscheinlich weil ich für sowas stets irrsinnigen Anschiss bekommen habe

Ich fuhr ja selbst auch nicht nur die erlaubte geschwindigkeit und nachdem ich am LKW vorbei war bin ich weggezogen vor denen, es sieht also insgesamt einfach so aus, als wäre ich, links rechts links und vollgas gefahren also typsisch raser und die strafen für sowas sind bestimmt nicht gering 

Naja jetzt hilft nur noch hoffen, drückt mir die daumen


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Februar 2011)

Kannst dich ja selbst anzeigen, vielleicht mindert das das Strafmaß xD


----------



## Leckerlie (23. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja selbst anzeigen, vielleicht mindert das das Strafmaß xD



du lachst.. du glaubst garnicht auf was für gedanken ich in solchen situationen komme :O, ich bin bei sowas so unglaublich panisch, aaah krass ich werd verrückt


----------



## EvilTwin (23. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Niemand muss beweisen, dass du wirklich gefahren bist und der Anzeiger braucht auch sicher keinen Zeugen. Die Anzeige allein reicht bereits, da davon ausgegangen wird, dass niemand einen fremden Menschen grundlos anzeigen würde. Die Sache mit dem tatsächlichen Fahrer kann man vergessen, außer man fährt einen Geschäftswagen, in dem Fall genießt der Fahrer "Immunität". Es sei denn natürlich er wird direkt von der Polizei angehalten.



Du willst mir also sagen das ich Anzeigen kann wen ich will und mir wird geglaubt ?
Vlt. bin ich einfach ein typ der nix besseres zu tun hat und deswegen einfach mal jemanden anzeigt.
Also das derjenige einfach so recht bekommt wenn ich vor der Polizei das gegenteil behaupte bezweifle ich mal sehr stark.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Februar 2011)

ganz ehrlich, solche menschen wünsche ich immer die pest an den hals wenn sie solch einen fahrstil an mir ausüben, aber passieren tut da nichts so lang nichts geschehen ist. die polizei wird dir höchstens auf die finger klopfen und aus mangel an beweisen nichts weiter unternehemn


----------



## Majestixx (23. Februar 2011)

Hört sich schwer nach 

Nötigung im Straßenverkehr

an. Sollte der annere Schmagauke das zur Anzeige bringen kannste definitiv davon ausgehen, dass Dir demnächst ne Vorladung zur Vernehmung ins Haus flattert...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Februar 2011)

Majestixx schrieb:


> Hört sich schwer nach
> 
> Nötigung im Straßenverkehr
> 
> an. Sollte der annere Schmagauke das zur Anzeige bringen kannste definitiv davon ausgehen, dass Dir demnächst ne Vorladung zur Vernehmung ins Haus flattert...



Ach komm mach den armen Kerl nicht so eine Angst . Mich haben schon so viele Autofahrer Notiert und nix ist passiert. Es steht sowieso immer Aussage gegen Aussage von daher egal.


----------



## EvilTwin (23. Februar 2011)

^^^^ dito, in 13 Jahren kommt da schon das ein oder andere mal zusammen


----------



## Schuwara (23. Februar 2011)

Ich würde nicht so viel hinein interpretieren und ändern kannst du jetzt so oder so nichts mehr.
Lebe dein Leben weiter und nimm dir den Vorfall als warnung für deine zukünftigen fahrten.
In 99% solcher Fälle von Panikmache passiert nämlich überhaupt nix ausser das du dich verrückt machst.
Wenn du so bammel vor einem anschiess von deinen Eltern hast setze dich zusammen mit ihnen und sprech das Thema einfach an und schildere deine sicht.
Erklär ihnen was vorgefallen ist und das du nicht sicher bist ob ärger ins Haus rollt und ich denke sie sollten es als gut befinden das du auf sie zu kommst 
und offen mit ihnen redest.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Februar 2011)

EvilTwin schrieb:


> Du willst mir also sagen das ich Anzeigen kann wen ich will und mir wird geglaubt ?
> Vlt. bin ich einfach ein typ der nix besseres zu tun hat und deswegen einfach mal jemanden anzeigt.
> Also das derjenige einfach so recht bekommt wenn ich vor der Polizei das gegenteil behaupte bezweifle ich mal sehr stark.



Ja das ist so. Der Beschuldigte ist dann in der Beweispflicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Februar 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> du lachst.. du glaubst garnicht auf was für gedanken ich in solchen situationen komme :O, ich bin bei sowas so unglaublich panisch, aaah krass ich werd verrückt



Könnte doch auch folgendes passieren.

Der Autofahrer den du geschnitten hast, hatte einen echt beschissenen Tag, vllt ist er gekündigt wordern, wer weiss.
Das er von dir geschnitten wurde war dann der Tropfen, dass das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat und er dreht langsam durch.
Er fährt also nach Hause, sieht das seine Frau das Essen noch nicht fertig hat, holt die Kettensäge aus der Garage und...naja kann man sich ja denken.
Dummerweise arbeitete seine Frau in einem Institut für biologische Kampfstoffe. Dort hatte sie ein wahnsinnig wichtiges Experiment am Laufen.
Da sie nun nicht zum Dienst kommt und auch niemandem Bescheid sagen kann, gerät das Experiment ausser Kontrolle und Killerviren treten aus.
Zwei Wochen später sind 90% der Menschen auf diesem Plante tot. (Ich auch)

Und wer ist schuld? 	DU!


----------



## Cera2 (23. Februar 2011)

Mir ist im Straßenverkehrt auch schon viel Mist passiert und ich fahre erst seid 3 Jahren Auto ;-)

Möchte dich nicht zum Lügen anstacheln, aber am Ende steht eh Aussage gegen Aussage.
Natürlich regt man sich mal über andere Verkehrsteilnehmer auf, aber wie oft zeigt man sie wirklich an?
Hätte ich einen Block im Handschuhfach, wäre der voll mit Nummern von Ar***lö***rn die mich aufgeregt haben 

Blödt ist es halt, wenn man dann doch Ärger kriegt, manchmal war es halt wirklich nur ein Versehen.
Aber mach dir mal kein Kopf, wird schon nix passieren.


----------



## Leckerlie (23. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Könnte doch auch folgendes passieren.
> 
> Zwei Wochen später sind 90% der Menschen auf diesem Plante tot. (Ich auch)
> 
> Und wer ist schuld? 	DU!



Verdammt.. ich suche mir die nächst beste Brücke, mit der Last auf den Schultern kann ich nicht leben :O


----------



## tempörum (23. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Die Anzeige allein reicht bereits, da davon ausgegangen wird, dass niemand einen fremden Menschen grundlos anzeigen würde
> 
> ...
> 
> Ja das ist so. Der Beschuldigte ist dann in der Beweispflicht.



Hey cool, dann zeig ich dich einfach mal an, brauch ja keinen Grund dafür. Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach sagen, dass du mich ermordet hast, würde sicherlich lustig, da du laut deiner Aussage ja beweisen müsstest, dass du es nicht getan hast. Das ist bei Mord vielleicht relativ einfach, aber Beweis der Polizei mal, dass du unmöglich nachts um 3:30 Uhr bei mir zu hause eingebrochen bist und dir all meine Wertsachen geschnappt hast. Dürfte schwer werden und da mir ja geglaubt wird, da ich niemals jemanden grundlos anzeigen würde, hättest du ein Problem.
Tolles System. In welchem Land wird das genau so gemacht? Da will ich dann auch hin


----------



## Damokles (23. Februar 2011)

Mich hat auch schon jemand wirklich böse (und Grundlos) geschnitten.
Allerdings bin ich bei der nächsten Ampelphase ausgestiegen und habe denjenigen zur Rede gestellt.
"Halt deine Fresse du Penner!" war des Fahrers Antwort.
Daraufhin bin ich umgedreht und in die 1 KM entfernte Polizeistation gefahren und habe Anzeige erstattet.
3-4 Wochen später musste ich nochmal auf die Polizeistation um den Fahrer per Gegenüberstellung zu indentifizieren.
Noch mal 3 Wochen später bekam ich Post von der Polizei.
Das Verfahren sei eingestellt worden.

Mach Dir also keine Gedanken. 
Hier in Deutschland darf man fahren wie die Wildsau und jeden nach Herzenslust beleidigen ohne Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen.
Es herrscht das Gesetz des Stärkeren.


Andersherum, wurde ich zu 20 Stunden Arbeitsdienst verknackt, weil meine Kumpels etwas im Supermarkt geklaut haben während ich daneben stand.
Urteilsbegründung: Bandendiebstahl

Ich denke, das Rechtsverständnis in "good old germany" hat ein wenig gelitten.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich wurde schonmal vorgeladen weil ich einen Unfall provoziert haben soll... hab wohl etwas stärker gebremst um nicht mit 200 in die Baustelle zu fahren und der hinter mir hat mich fix mal angezeigt. Passiert ist da allerdings nichts, aber selbst so nem Schwachsinn gehen die nach - auch wenn die Polizistin fast schon entschuldigend mit den Schultern zuckte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2011)

Moment er baut scheiße...

Und das ist alles kein Problem?

Irgendwie... moment? Was?


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Februar 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> Hey cool, dann zeig ich dich einfach mal an, brauch ja keinen Grund dafür. Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach sagen, dass du mich ermordet hast, würde sicherlich lustig, da du laut deiner Aussage ja beweisen müsstest, dass du es nicht getan hast. Das ist bei Mord vielleicht relativ einfach, aber Beweis der Polizei mal, dass du unmöglich nachts um 3:30 Uhr bei mir zu hause eingebrochen bist und dir all meine Wertsachen geschnappt hast. Dürfte schwer werden und da mir ja geglaubt wird, da ich niemals jemanden grundlos anzeigen würde, hättest du ein Problem.
> Tolles System. In welchem Land wird das genau so gemacht? Da will ich dann auch hin



Tut mir Leid, aber so ist es nunmal.


----------



## Rhilla (23. Februar 2011)

Leckerlie ,ich schätze mal du bist eine frau oder ?die sollten echt kein auto fahren xD


----------



## schneemaus (24. Februar 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> Leckerlie ,ich schätze mal du bist eine frau oder ?die sollten echt kein auto fahren xD



Ich kann es langsam echt nicht mehr hören 


Also bei mir war's mal so: Als ich 2 oder 3 Wochen meinen Führerschein hatte, war ich (war im Dezember) im Dunkeln auf der Autobahn nachmittags um 5 oder so auf dem Weg von der Schule nach Hause. Links an der Mittelleitplanke standen solche Baustellenpfosten, ihr wisst schon, die mit Lichtern drauf. Ich war auf der rechten Spur (so ein B-Corsa fährt halt nicht so schnell), links waren auch einige Leute und rechts fuhr ein LKW auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen. Plötzlich zieht der ohne zu blinken (und anscheinend auch ohne zu gucken, oder ich war im toten Winkel) nach links rüber auf meine Spur. Ich also, unerfahren wie ich war, dezent in Panik geraten, hektisch links geblinkt und rübergezogen - leider ein kleines Stückchen zu weit, da war ein Pfosten und mein linker Außenspiegel war ab. Allerdings hab ich es halbwegs geistesgegenwärtig noch geschafft, wieder hinter dem LKW reinzuziehen und das Kennzeichen aufzuschreiben. Als ich dann bei der Polizei war, meinte der nur: "Ja... Und was soll ich nun machen? Ist doch nix passiert! Son Spiegel fürn Corsa kostet ja kaum was." Womit er auch Recht hatte, aber es hätte auch deutlich Schlimmeres passieren können - entweder hätte mich der LKW erwischt oder ich vielleicht jemanden auf der linken Spur. So, wie ich dich jetzt verstanden habe, kommt das dem "geschnitten werden", was du beschrieben hast, recht nahe.

Anderes Beispiel: Auch auf der Autobahn, meine Mutter auf dem Beifahrersitz, da fahr ich deutlich gediegener, wobei ich mich eigentlich immer so ziemlich an die Verkehrsregeln halte (wenn ich mal 5km/h zu schnell fahre, dreht mir da glaub ich niemand so schnell einen Strick draus). In einer Baustelle war Tempo 60, da da ja aber sowieso jeder deutlich schneller fährt, hatte ich ungefähr 75 drauf. Beim wiederholten Blick in den Rückspiegel sah ich, wie mir ein LKW immer näher kam. Ich dachte mir, der wird schon rechtzeitig bremsen und Abstand halten. Schön wär's zumindest gewesen. Er fuhr immer dichter auf, gab mir ungefähr 10mal Lichthupe und nach einer Weile sah ich in meiner Heckscheibe nur noch fett und groß den Mercedes-Stern vom LKW, sonst nichts mehr. Meine Mutter wurde langsam nervös, ich hab aber gesagt, schneller fahr ich nicht - ich war in der Probezeit und hatte keine Lust auf einen Punkt und die darauf folgende Nachschulung. Nachdem der LKW nun so dicht hinter mir hergefahren ist und immer wieder seine Lichthupe benutzt hat, hupt der auf einmal. Und so ne LKW-Hupe, die kann schon was. Meine Mutter ist bald gehüpft und ich bin auch übelst zusammengezuckt, beinahe hätt ich wohl noch abgebremst und der wär mir draufgefahren. Meine Mutter hat sich das Kennzeichen aufgeschrieben und mich zur Polizei geschleppt, aber auch da haben die nix gemacht - "Ist ja nix passiert."

Ich würd mir da also keine allzu großen Gedanken machen - wenn es wirklich ein Versehen war und du normalerweise anständig fährst, bin ich mal nett. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass du nicht jemand bist, der das so gut wie jeden Tag macht und eben jetzt das erste Mal Schiss bekommen hat, er hätte ne Anzeige am Hals 


Edit: Bevor wegen der Sache mit dem Spiegel jetzt wieder was kommt wie "olol, du bestätigst das Klischee mit den Frauen und dem Auto fahren noch", außer dieser Sache, bei der ich wie erwähnt 2-3 Wochen meinen Führerschein hatte und einer Delle an meinem Auto, weil mir jemand auf einem Supermarktparkplatz ans parkende Auto gefahren ist (übrigens ein Mann), hab ich noch keinerlei Unfallschäden mitgemacht - weder im privaten noch im beruflichen Umfeld, wo ich in jeder Schicht Auto fahre. Ein Kumpel, der seinen Führerschein 4 Wochen vor mir gemacht hat, hat hingegen schon 3 Autos zu Schrott gefahren.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> Leckerlie ,ich schätze mal du bist eine frau oder ?die sollten echt kein auto fahren xD




Ach Schneemaus ich glaub nich das das ernstgemeint war. Wenn doch hat er bestimmt noch nich ma nen Führerschein, oder meint mit seinen geschätzten 20 Jahren einen was erzählen zu müssen...

Ich hab in meinen 8 Jahren in denen ich sowohl beruflich, als auch privat viel mit dem Auto unterwegs war nicht 1x auch nur annähernd nen Unfall gehabt, trotz einem sehr rasanten Fahrstil. Ich bin schon betrunken besser gefahren, als manche nüchtern und denke das ich die meißten die so rumlabern locker in die Tasche stecken würde... 

Aber wie schon so oft gesagt: Aussage gegen Aussage, gaaar keine Sorgen machen. Denk noch nich ma das da überhaupt was kommt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> Leckerlie ,ich schätze mal du bist eine frau oder ?die sollten echt kein auto fahren xD



Das fing damit an, dass sie auf höhere Schulen durften und gipfelte im Wahlrecht.
Das konnte ja zu nix gutem führen


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Kann der das jetzt nur anhand des Kennzeichens zur Polizei bringen?
> Meine Probezeit endet in fast genau 2 Monaten
> 
> Kennt sich einer mit sowas aus?? womit muss ich rechnen??
> bin voll in Panik man, total am zittern, 2 Monate noch dann ist meine Probezeit vorbei, fuck fuck fuck!!






EvilTwin schrieb:


> Wenn er alleine war steht wohl Aussage gegen Aussage
> Würd mir ma keinen Kopp machen.





Lari schrieb:


> Keine Panik, passiert nichts.
> Im Notfall Aussage gegen Aussage.



rechtlich gesehen ist das "völlig richtig". 

[parodie]
_Er bahauptet, du warst XY
Du behauptest, Er nimmt AB
Er behauptet du Lügst
du behauptest er Lügt
der Richter schmeißt euch raus, weil er Mittag machen will!_
[/parodie]

*Ohne Zeugen *(_die auch Aussagen!_), und vor allem* "ohne eindeutige Beweise"* (_Photos, besser Videos!_), brauch er sich nichtmal die Mühe machen.

Das Gesetz in Deutschland sagt, *"Unschuldig, bis die Schuld bewiesen ist"*.
Stell dir selbst die Frage: "Wärst du Er, wie würdest du das im Nachhinein beweisen wollen?


----------



## Ennia (24. Februar 2011)

Ich würd mich zur Nachschulung anmelden, allein schon deines abenteurlichen Fahrstiles wegen. Rechts überholen und versehentlich jemanden schneiden gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, wenn man sein Auto unter Kontrolle hat, das sind keine Anfängerfehler, das ist Gefährdung anderer Menschenleben.

Warum hast du ihm nicht zu verstehen gegeben, dass du mit ihm reden willst? Hättest ihm doch einfach alles erklären und dich bei ihm entschuldigen können.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal ne Aussage.
> Meinst Du allen Ernstes, wenn keines der beiden Dinge zutrifft, kommst Du im ungünstigsten Falle straffrei davon?
> 
> blablabla...



Meinst du allen Ernstes das ich diese Logik als Allgemeingültig darstellen wollte ?
Das nenn' ich mal naiv


----------



## schattental (24. Februar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> *Ohne Zeugen *(_die auch Aussagen!_), und vor allem* "ohne eindeutige Beweise"* (_Photos, besser Videos!_), brauch er sich nichtmal die Mühe machen.
> 
> Das Gesetz in Deutschland sagt, *"Unschuldig, bis die Schuld bewiesen ist"*.



sign,fahre mittlerweile seit 20 jahren auto udn hab schon sehr viele situationen mitgemacht...
in deinem fall ist erstmal nix passiert ausser das sich der eine aufgeregt hat das er geschnitten wurde.wenn der das zur anzeige bringt müssen die polizisten dem zwar nachgehen(nicht immer geht die polizei dem tatsächlich nach),aber damit kommt der nie und nimnmer durch...

ich wurde sogar schon mal zur polizei geordert weil ein polizist mich unangeschnallt im auto geshen hat...ist er nicht mit durchgekommen weil aussage gegen aussage steht udn er auch kein bildlichen beweis hatte.ich sagte ich war angeschnallt udn das "verfahren" wurde eingestellt...wenn die bullen allerdings zu zweit sind hast verloren...ein zeuge allein reicht nicht.selbst wenn der richter,polizist,angepisster autofahrer oder die bundeskanzlerin ist...im zweifel für den angeklagten gilt auch nach wie vor in unserem rechtssystem.und das ist gut so...

aber du solltest aus deiner momentanen angst lernen.diesmal ist es gut gegangen bei deiner riskanten fahrweise.das nächste mal rammst du vlt ne mutter mit kind von der strasse.also augen auf im strassenverkehr und defensiv fahren ist trumpf.gerade als fahranfänger...


----------



## Potpotom (24. Februar 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> ...ein zeuge allein reicht nicht.selbst wenn der richter,polizist,angepisster autofahrer oder die bundeskanzlerin ist...im zweifel für den angeklagten gilt auch nach wie vor in unserem rechtssystem.und das ist gut so...


Das ist nicht korrekt... der Polizist, Richter whatever als Zeuge beseitigt den berechtigten Zweifel aber mal ganz fix, da kannst du noch so viel widersprechen.


----------



## Kartonics (24. Februar 2011)

Da wird schon nix passieren!
Das schlimmste was passieren könnte wäre z.B Führerschein weg für 6 Monate
oder einfach Knast ein halbes Jahr... Einfach ruhig bleiben!


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Kann der das jetzt nur anhand des Kennzeichens zur Polizei bringen?
> Meine Probezeit endet in fast genau 2 Monaten
> 
> Kennt sich einer mit sowas aus?? womit muss ich rechnen??
> bin voll in Panik man, total am zittern, 2 Monate noch dann ist meine Probezeit vorbei, fuck fuck fuck!!


Oh oh, das wars dann wohl mit dem Führerschein. Schließlich hat dein Fahrstil andere Leben gefährdet und du solltest froh sein, wenn sie dir nur den Führerschein wegnehmen! Ich würde Raser wie dich lebenslang hinter Gitter bringen!

Und da du selber zugibst, zu schnell gewesen zu sein und rechts überholt hast, war ich mal so frei, deinen Beitrag zur Beweissicherung an die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft zu leiten, damit die im Falle einer Anzeige auch was in den Händen haben!

Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn jeder Mist baut und sich dann schön bequem rausreden will. Wer gegen das Gesetz verstößt, muss dafür auch bestraft werden! So hart wie es nur geht!


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Vollkommen richtig. Hab sicherheitshalber auch alles dokumentiert.

Uuuhh das wird teuer.
Bei der fahrlässigen Fahrweise kann man evtl sogar mit einer Freiheitsstrafe rechnen. In Höhe der restlichen Probezeit natürlich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Wow, Spectrumizer, ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob dieser Post Satire oder einfach nur bescheuert war!


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2011)

Satire. Bei der Vorlage konnt ich's mir einfach nicht verkneifen ... 

Und um noch was konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen: Ich würde mir da ehrlich gesagt auch kaum 'ne Platte machen. Wird im schlimmsten Fall Aussage gegen Aussage stehen und wenn bei der Gegenseite der Ehepartner mit im Auto war, wird dessen Aussagen nur in den seltensten Fällen rechtskräftig. Klingt ja auch fast so, als ob du mehr Angst vor deinen Eltern hast, als vor 'ner Anzeige?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Satire. Bei der Vorlage konnt ich's mir einfach nicht verkneifen ...



Uff! Gott sei Dank! Im Internet kann man sowas nie wissen! 
Es ist ja leider neuerdings so eine Unart, im Internet gleich alles und jeden zu verurteilen und in Zweifelsfall die Todesstrafe zu fordern!


----------



## schattental (24. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt... der Polizist, Richter whatever als Zeuge beseitigt den berechtigten Zweifel aber mal ganz fix, da kannst du noch so viel widersprechen.


ich widersprech dir ja ungern,aber ich war ja wie geschrieben auf ner polizeistion zur gegenüberstellung.war mitte der 90er.glaub kaum das sich seit dem rechtsmässig was geändert hat...die haben mir zu zweit angst gemacht wegen meineid und was ich dann erst mit strafen zu rechnen hätte wenn ich lüge,als wenn ichs jetzt zugeben würde und die 30 dm oder was das damals waren bezahle.die dachten son jungen kerl kann man schön einschüchtern.hatte auch ne menge schiss vorher und nach dem beitrag über meineid erst recht.bestand aber drauf das ich angeschnallt gewesen war.musste dann meine aussage unterschreiben und fertig.und es kamn nix nach...vlt wegen geringfügigkeit oder was weiss ich.aber wenn ein polizist mehr glaubwürdig ist als ein normaler mündiger bürger kann dóch eigentlich auch was mit dem rechtssyste nich stimmen...von wegen alle gleich und so...


----------



## Potpotom (25. Februar 2011)

Aber selbstverständlich ist ein Polizist, Richter, Staatsanwalt glaubwürdiger als ein Bäcker, Maurer oder Bankkaufmann... das bringt sein Amt mit sich. 

Das man dir nicht an den Karren ging, war Glück! Sei es weil man für so eine Lächerlichkeit nicht noch mehr Zeit verschwenden wollte oder weil sie eben aussagten "das sie sich vllt. doch nicht soooo sicher sind". 

Kommt es zu einem Verfahren Aussage gegen Aussage und ein Polizist tritt als Zeuge auf... keine Chance, das Ding ist gelaufen. Natürlich nur sofern das auch in sich schlüssig ist - das Blaue vom Himmel lügen ist auch da nicht drin, hat es aber sicherlich schon gegeben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Februar 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> ...ein zeuge allein reicht nicht.



Doch!
Die Unschuldsvermutung liegt bei uns in den Händen des Richters.
Wenn die Aussage dieses einen Zeugen aus Sicht des Richters (bzw. der Richter) glaubwürdig genug ist reicht auch die Aussage eines Zeugen.
Genausogut kann der Richter die Aussage von zwei Zeugen als unglaubwürdig einstufen.
Der Richter ist diesbezüglich in seiner Entscheidung frei.


----------

